# Conexion de un balastro.



## LHYAZ (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola!

Tengo un balastro que desmonte hace algun tiempo de la pared, con su respectivo foco. Para disimularlo un poco fue pintado del color de la pared y la idea es que quedo todo azul (gabinete y cables).... Ahora me ha surgido la necesidad de reutilizarlo pero como yo no lo conecté y al quitarlo solo corte cables ahora no se por donde comenzar. Ya intenté quitar la pintura de la etiqueta pero solo encontré la lamina por debajo de esta (me lleve la pintura con todo y papel cuando la limpiaba).

En fin, el balastro en cuestion tiene 5 cables y el foco tiene 2 terminales por lado... me podrian decir como la conecto? al raspar la pintura de los cables encontre dos negros y un blanco por un lado y por el otro no he raspado aun  ops: (son 2 cables mas)


Gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 8, 2009)

sip, pero los cables tampoco dicen gran cosa.

la onda es q los balastos siempre van en serie con la lampara.

pero si es de 5 cables ya no t puedo ayudar.

esto debe ensñarte a no desconectar ningun equipo sin hacer un plano del mismo.


que tengas suerte.

saludos.


----------



## LHYAZ (Mar 9, 2009)

jeje si, ya he aprendido algo con esto y me doy por bien servido  aunque me serviria mas el poder conectarla.

Gracias por responder.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2009)

Si tenés uno amarillo y verde (y no puede ser de otro color!) ese ya sabés es la norma del de tierra.
En general los dos cables que midan menos resistencia (a tester) son la parte de la lámpara, y los de mayor resistencia son los de línea (los balastros electrónicos son mas complicados de medir, te puede dar circuito abierto y a veces hay que medirlos én la escala de díodos) .
En general los cables de entrada y salida son del mismo color, suponete dos negros y dos blancos (no usan norma vigente en general aqui), otra cosa que podés fijarte es el calibre de los cables, los de la salida podrían ser mas gruesos que los de entrada.
Probalo con una lámpara de 100 Watts en serie con uno de los cables de la línea! Si se prende fuerte , está mal! si prende poco podés darle directo.

Me agarraste con onda porque cuando algún amigo me trae un aparato que ya lo manoseó y le cortó montones de cables, le pregunto primero dónde va cada uno , si no sabe, se los vuelvo a poner en la bolsa y que marchen! Chau!

LHYAZ nunca desmontes nada sin primero hacer el planito para tontos (así los llamo yo a los mios )


.


----------



## LHYAZ (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, gracias.... trataré y les cuentoque ha explotado   

De echo eso de la desmontada lo hice ya hace algunos ayeres pero crei que no la usaria mas, pero ahora ya se que de cualquier modo hay que hacer ese diagrama.

Saludos!


----------

